
My desk lamp gives me anxiety [Suggestions] - Shanedora
I&#x27;m a software engineer and part time grad student. I spend as much as time studying at my home desk as I do working. I currently have the following lamp 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;V-LIGHT-Magnifying-Lamp-Black-VS103B5&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B0713ZLFDM&#x2F;ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1536438728&amp;sr=8-7&amp;keywords=desk+lamp+magnifying+glass<p>This lamp is too bright and gives me anxiety. I&#x27;m having a tough time find a similar type of &quot;overhanging&quot; desk lamp that has a warmer color to it. Has anyone been in a similar situation and perhaps have found the optimal solution? These bright LED lamps just give me too much anxiety.
======
YuriNiyazov
"Included 22W bright full spectrum circling fluorescent bulb provides vivid
glare-free natural daylight effect"

LED and Fluorescent are very different things.

Anecdotally, fluorescent lights annoy me, but warm LED lights are great.

You may want to replace the fluorescent light that comes with the lamp with a
warm LED light.

[https://www.google.com/search?ei=PjaUW62rOcHa9AOq97HwDA&q=re...](https://www.google.com/search?ei=PjaUW62rOcHa9AOq97HwDA&q=replace+fluorescent+light+with+warm+led)

